# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier de Tubize-Nivelles (Site de Tubize)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centre Hospitalier de Tubize-Nivelles (Site de Tubize)
Avenue de Scandiano 8
Tubize 


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier de Tubize-Nivelles.*

----------

